# Colours for a model I am building



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2016)

Wel I'll be smart and tell you which. I would like to build the ship Admiral Graf Spee and I was wondering if anyone of you know that colour of grey th KM was using and which number that is in Revel colours.


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2016)

Marcel said:


> Wel I'll be smart and tell you which. I would like to build the ship Admiral Graf Spee and I was wondering if anyone of you know that colour of grey th KM was using and which number that is in Revel colours.



Marcel follow the link below, it will take you to a look at the academy kit contents and on one of the pictures of the instruction sheet pages revell paint numbers are listed !

ADMIRAL GRAF SPEE Academy 14103 

Hope it helps


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2016)

I have the kit and it's whimpering at me from the closet.....

I am no expert and need to do a lot of research on paints before committing to this kit but the colour profile included has the basic grey called up as Vallejo 990, Model Master 1728, Tamiya XF19, and Humbrol 127. No Revell call-outs.

I would suggest that you check out some ship modeling forums as it's a popular subject and the colours would almost certainly be discussed.


----------



## rochie (Jan 14, 2016)

Your correct Andy, i didnt look properly, they have added a revell submarine kit instructions !

As it has the Humbrol numbers, i can find the revell number on a conversion chart i have, will have a look a bit later for you Marcel


----------



## rochie (Jan 14, 2016)

I have had a look Marcel, and the light grey is coming ip in the revell colours as number 371 !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jan 14, 2016)

Its the same gray as I used on mine, I hope this helps.


Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2016)

rochie said:


> I have had a look Marcel, and the light grey is coming ip in the revell colours as number 371 !


Thanks Karl! I owe you a beer when you guys are in Arnhem.


----------



## rochie (Jan 14, 2016)

Marcel said:


> Thanks Karl! I owe you a beer when you guys are in Arnhem.



If we get there i will graciously accept


----------



## rochie (Jan 14, 2016)

Marcel said:


> Thanks Karl! I owe you a beer when you guys are in Arnhem.



Also if you think that colour is a little light, look at 374 or 76 !


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2016)

pbehn said:


> Its the same gray as I used on mine, I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Oops wrong thread.



No.....I think that's an appropriate comment for this thread.


Geo


----------

